# TBH lovers in Mid MI?



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I sure don't know any. I thought that TBH were what you fooled with after you got tired of your bees living through winter. :lookout:


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

haha
i kept only topbars my first year, none lived through winter, but that was my fault. this year have both langs and topbars, both looking good so far  
stellar apiaries keeps "alternative" hives exclusively, i think
you could try them- http://www.stellerapiaries.com/


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Try these guys, they are in Michigan. They have great products, a great site & are willing to help anytime. Check out the videos.

http://www.thewarrestore.com/


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Erik,
Check your message inbox. I sent you a message a while back. You and I are practically neighbors and yes I have a TBH that is doing well.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

i am down in barry county. First year my top bar died in early winter - i believe secondary to varroa. We did get a lot of honey

The second year they did over winter but came out very weak from winter and died in early spring. I also think this was varroa related. I did treat them with hopguard in the late fall but it was likely to late. very difficult to do any of the soft treatments including formic vapour.

I will try again, but any package or nuc I use to populate it will have to have a queen from truely proven varroa tolerant stock.


----------



## eriklane (Dec 4, 2012)

wow-www.thewarrestore.com has a ton of good info and insights...I wondered about cedar...


----------

